# Landlord arranging viewings without telling existing tenant



## Rico (22 Oct 2007)

We are renting a house while building, hope to occupy in next few months. Owner wants to sell house and arrange viewings. This is a hassle with three kids and one year old. The lease says we have to allow landlord to make visits. Is this reasonable to allow auctioneer arrange viewings, I would like to think they should work around our schedule. We sold a house last year and waited for tenant to vacate.Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Stifster (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

The landlord is supposed to give reasonable notice except for emergencies.

However as it is his house he, by and large, can call the shots.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

Check Threshold and PRTB for information about your statutory rights as a tenant.


----------



## asdfg (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

Contact threshhold


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*



Stifster said:


> The landlord is supposed to give reasonable notice except for emergencies.
> 
> However as it is his house he, by and large, can call the shots.



You call the shots not the landlord.

He must given you notice when he wants to come around and
he must not interfer with your peace and enjoying the house.

If you wanted to you could make it extremely difficult for him so make sure he come to some arrangement that suits you


----------



## kiwifruit (22 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

sorry,hhhh

stifster is right, the landlord calls the shots as he owns the house!! yes,he has to give notice to a viewing but your not trying to tell me the tenant will arrange the time etc,surely.
from my experience,the auctioneer will have a set of keys to the house and by and large it will be them who will make contact with the tenants to inform them when and what time the house will be viewed.
very commendable that op waited for their own property was vacated before commencing viewings but most situations aint like that,a landlord will want rent coming in until/if the house is sold,especially in the current climate..
So if you are renting a place which is for sale,you have to expect the place to be viewed and if that means you and the kids have to walk around the block for 15 mins while people are viewing,so be it...


----------



## Bronte (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

I don't agree that the tenant has to leave the house for viewings.  Can you discuss a time each week that an auctioneer is allowed to view it, say when the kids are at school/creche and you're out shopping and suggest every weekday from 10 to 12 or something like that.  That way you won't be inconvenienced and the auctioneer will be able to show the property.


----------



## MrMan (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

Its usually best for the auctioneer to arrange with the tenant so as to make it as convenient for them as possible, but the tenant would be expected to be reasonable in relation to viewing times etc. A disgruntled looking tenant doesn't add to a property and the auctioneer would convey this to the vendor, so if you feel truly put out you could ask for a reduction in rent due to inconvenience or if you try to be unreasonable the vendor would be advised to give you your months notice and sell with vacant possession.


----------



## snuffle (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

YOu should try to come to a reasonable arrangement with the landlord/auctioneer, for a time that is suitable for both of you. As Bronte suggested, perhaps say that x time suits best as you'll have the kids out of the house etc making for easier viewing for them.
. 
It's a hassle but at least your landlord is giving prior notice - we were renting a house a few years ago and I got a phonecall one night at 9.30 pm from auctioneer demanding I come back to the house immediately from the event I was attending to unlock the front door as he wanted to show it - the only reason I even knew they were sneaking viewings in without permission while we were out of the house was that he had the wrong key and had to ring me to ask me to let them in. I refused due to the short notice (and due to the fact they were in effect illegally entering without prior permission the premises I was renting) and the auctioneer took a very agressive tone with me. Complaints were made I can assure you, and we gave notice the next day due to their attitude, leaving them high and dry for months without tenants while they tried to sell. At least if your landlord is trying to come to an arrangement with you he's trying to maintain good relations with you so as not to inconvenience you too much.

Come to an arrangement with your landlord, they have to give you reasonable notice if they want to arrange a viewing, and you should be reasonable in allowing viewings too.


----------



## dontaskme (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*



kiwifruit said:


> sorry,hhhh
> 
> stifster is right, the landlord calls the shots as he owns the house!! yes,he has to give notice to a viewing but your not trying to tell me the tenant will arrange the time etc,surely.
> from my experience,the auctioneer will have a set of keys to the house and by and large it will be them who will make contact with the tenants to inform them when and what time the house will be viewed.
> ...


 
I don't think this is right, the landlord cannot enter the premises unless the tenant gives permission, and the same should be true of any agent of the landlord#s.


----------



## thomasmc01 (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

It would be considered proper practise for the EA to 'pretend' the tenant is now their client and show the property around the tenants schedule so that the house is well presented and that an air of co-operation is in place. There is no perfect solution but it would be best that the tenant is treated as best as possible in the hope that same is returned to benefit the owner. 

I was told before by a solicitor that a landlord 'could' terminate a lease early with a non-co-operative tenant under the grounds of 'good estate management' if he can show that he tried to facilitate them properly during the sale but they were unhelpful - not sure but it sounds about right


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*



kiwifruit said:


> sorry,hhhh
> 
> stifster is right, the landlord calls the shots as he owns the house!!



You are renting the house so you call the shots its the law.

You are entitled to quiet and exlcusive enjoyment of your home.

The landlord can only arrange viewing when it suits you and their is absolutely nothing he can do about it except serve you with notice to leave.

Most people don't know their rights when renting, once a tenant is in the house they have more power over the house than the landlord.

She should come to a suitable arrangement to prevent the landlord form serving you with notice to leave, but remebmer you call the shots.


----------



## Stifster (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*



hhhhhhhhhh said:


> You are renting the house so you call the shots its the law.
> 
> You are entitled to quiet and exlcusive enjoyment of your home.
> 
> ...


 
Mate, that is nonsense.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*



hhhhhhhhhh said:


> You are entitled to quiet and exlcusive enjoyment of your home.
> 
> The landlord can only arrange viewing when it suits you and their is absolutely nothing he can do about it except serve you with notice to leave.



This is a fact not an opinion.

What exactly are you saying is nosense ?


----------



## Seagull (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

From the Threshold website

As a tenant you are entitled to quiet and peaceful enjoyment of your home. Your landlord is only allowed enter with your permission. If the landlord needs to carry out repairs or inspect the premises, it should be by prior arrangement with you. If the property is put up for sale, ask the landlord to agree viewing times with you.


----------



## Stifster (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*



> You are renting the house so you call the shots its the law.


 Can't find the legislative provision where it says that.



> You are entitled to quiet and exlcusive enjoyment of your home.


I already said that myself but that's not the point.



> The landlord can only arrange viewing when it suits you and their is absolutely nothing he can do about it except serve you with notice to leave.


 Can't see that in the statutes either.



> Most people don't know their rights when renting, once a tenant is in the house they have more power over the house than the landlord.


 nor that



> She should come to a suitable arrangement to prevent the landlord form serving you with notice to leave, but remebmer you call the shots.


 as you get kicked out for not agreeing reasonable times do you shout "I'm calling the shots I tell ya!"


----------



## Rico (23 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

Thanks for advices. Seems its probably best if both sides are reasonable, especially if we are going to be out of house on certain days.
Thanks.


----------



## hmmm (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

hhhhhhh (are we related?) has it correct but I'm not surprised by the level of shock and outrage on this thread as many landlords in Ireland don't understand what happens when they rent out their property.

As a tenant you are entitled to peaceful occupation of your accomodation. You cannot sign away that right irrespective of the lease the landlord put in front of you. In the UK I believe it is a minimum of 24 hours notice required by the landlord for non urgent entry and even so it is on an exceptional basis. You can of course negotiate a viewing schedule with the landlord if you so wish, but don't let yourself be pushed around.

The landlord does not get to "call the shots", they have rented the accomodation. The occupants have the legal right to peaceful enjoyment of the accomodation. In particular the landlord has to seek approval from the tenant before entering the premises (except in extenuating circumstances).


----------



## sam h (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

I would agree with Seagull & Hmmm.  I am amazed how many landlords seem to think it is ok to take rent from a tenant and yet still consider they have full rights to access as and when the see fit.  

If the landlord expects you to be accomadating to viewing I would think you have ground to negotiate a drop in rent as the property is not for your exclusive use....but really, that is only if it suits you.


----------



## Moggy (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

Can somebody clarify whether it is actually legal to have your house on the market while you are renting it? I was renting an apartment and decided to sell but was told by a few auctioneers that they could not put it on the market while I was renting it out because it was illegal.

As for having viewings, I will not rent property unless they sign agreement to allow me to have viewings during the 1 month notice period.  Its common decency.  If they are not happy with that then they can simply not sign the contract and go look elsewhere.


----------



## MrMan (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

What is really importnat in this and any case is the lease. The posters that say that the tenant has greater power than the landlord are right if the tenant wants to cut off their nose to spite their face i.e be stubborn and get put out. Communication is key here and if i were renting a house that was for sale I would be house hunting straight away, cause once its sale agreed you are left with little time to play with.


----------



## MrMan (25 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*



> Can somebody clarify whether it is actually legal to have your house on the market while you are renting it? I was renting an apartment and decided to sell but was told by a few auctioneers that they could not put it on the market while I was renting it out because it was illegal



It's not illegal just inconvenient. A house will usually sell better without tenants insitu


----------



## ice (30 Oct 2007)

*Re: Landlord arranging viewings*

Regardless of wether its legal or not it seems unfair that a landlord can be charging what is usually top dollar for rent and then expect the tennants to have the house available for viewings.

My brother and his family are paying 2000 pm in rent and I know they would be highly annoyed if they had to facilitate ongoing viewings.
Surely if you rent a property you should not have to make it available for viewings?

If the landlord needs access for repairs/inspections etc then thats fair enough but for strangers to traipse around your home on a regular basis.....seems unfair.


----------

